# Helicopters and aircraft in Vietnam....



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 1, 2017)

Interesting history.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## parsifal (Sep 25, 2017)

will have a closer look at home tonite.


----------

